# NRA on It's Legal Deathbed



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

About to be killed by the court for corruption. Does anyone give their to the NRA anymore? Much better "actual Pro-Gun Organizations" out there like GOA (Gun Owners of America).

Revealed in testimony: NRA has just under 4.9 million members

The NRA had golden-parachutes everywhere…

NRA membership has shrunk 2.2% in 8 years…


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm an annual member of NRA.
If GOA is so good, why are the leftist democrats not even trying to bring it down, like they do the NRA?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

NRA is larger and easier pickings, that is why. Filled with corruption on re-enrichment and not a 2nd amendment first org like GOA. Really simple.
GOA and GOKRA together have slayed all gun control in MN while getting the legalization of silencers passed the past 10 years. Close getting Constitutional Carry as well. NRA has had zero presence in MN and never do.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> i'm an annual member of NRA.
> If GOA is so good, why are the leftist democrats not even trying to bring it down, like they do the NRA?


They've been brainwashed into thinking the NRA is the enemy. Their _only _enemy. No one has told them to go after GOA.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Plus every email that "I used to get from the NRA" sought money, every time. Vast majority from GOA and GOKA is alerting to causes and calling to action.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The NRA got us ground breaking gun laws in Florida.
The first state for must issue on concealed licenses.
The first state with "no duty to retreat" laws.
The first state to say castle doctrine extended to wherever it was legal for you to be.
The first state to say employers could not keep you from having a gun in your locked vehicle at work, could not ask if you had a gun, could not search your vehicle, nor even ask to search your vehicle.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)




----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I am a Benefactor member of the NRA: they have been under siege for so long, that I don’t know how they find their way through sometimes. The hate and fury hurled against them, was a defining thing for me. Because the ones that hated them; hated me as well, and with the same ferocity. So, I am pretty solid in my support for them.

They changed the country, and the laws of self defense, in the country. They led the charge in Florida, and then Florida influenced the whole nation. And in Florida, it was an uprising by the old people who were not about to sit idly by and let hard corps criminals like gangs, rule them. That is an ongoing revolt against tyranny .

So, I still support the NRA.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I now support the NRA for one reason.
They are the target that takes the blows while others like GOA and FPC fight the court battles under the radar of the enemy.
If the NRA falls, the rest will be easy pickin's.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Who fought court battles in every state to get concealed carry laws passed--- wasn't GOA


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

I happen to be a Life Member. I joined back in my late teens. Hard to believe how much water has passed under the bridge of time. When i can, i give to the legal branch, the NRA-ILA. Money doesn’t come as easy as before I retired. I’m not easily swayed by rumor or innuendo of NRA management. They do a lot of good work promoting gun safety and other efforts.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

This ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Tango2X said:


> Who fought court battles in every state to get concealed carry laws passed--- wasn't GOA


I guess we're just going to skip over the fact that it was the NRA that introduced the idea that licensing should be needed in the first place?

Which organization's president said the following while testifying before congress:
*"I have never believed in the general practice of carrying weapons. I do not believe in the general promiscuous toting of guns. I think it should be sharply restricted and only under license."*
I'll give you hint... it wasn't GOA.

The point is, the NRA has a long history of supporting various gun control measures. For those who give money to them (myself included), this can cause a form of "battered wife syndrome" where we don't like it, but refuse to leave, and even make excuses for their behavior.
Has their behavior changed over the years? Yeah, some. But I've not seen enough to convince me they are now the bulwark of gun rights advocacy in our nation. They have seen fit to "compromise" every step of the way, while never getting anything in return during said "compromise". Instead they constantly send out funding requests and attempt to convince their members that they are fighting diligently on their behalf... while conveniently ignoring the glaring fact that they should have fought against the law when it was being written instead of fighting the law in court after its passage.

Like I said... I support them now only to keep attention off of the other organizations that tout themselves as "no compromise".


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I stopped being a member during the Reagan years.
During a meeting with the ATF regulators,
the NRA told them the were not interested in protecting machine guns.
ATF never had planned on bringing them up, NRA offered them up as a sacrifice, ATF took it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> I stopped being a member during the Reagan years.
> During a meeting with the ATF regulators,
> the NRA told them the were not interested in protecting machine guns.
> ATF never had planned on bringing them up, NRA offered them up as a sacrifice, ATF took it.


And Ronald Reagan signed it.
1986.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And Ronald Reagan signed it.
> 1986.


I know.
The only positive thing that happened is that today my MG's are worth northward of $350K.
My next in line to get was a Browning 50 HBM2.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And Ronald Reagan signed it.
> 1986.


Proving yet again, great men are still just men...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I just checked, and my registration has been "misplaced" for several months, if not years.

I just got off the telephone with a representative, and my name is still in their record banks. I seems that I can be neglected, without a license, and still recognized by The State Of Wisconsin.

Now, their rep was very polite, and supposedly this problem is quite common. As stated, their new form should be in my hands about four months before it lapses, but my card shows that it lapses in October.

I would suggest that all of us with licensed carry options check their card's dates quite often. To my recollection a "new form" has only arrived once.

Now, this representative did call me "Chico" and told me I was "good to go" with the card I have. Gee, I hope the local police officers feel the same way...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Proving yet again, great men are still just men...


That is exactly what Gregory "Pappy" Boyington alluded to when he said: "Show me a hero, and I'll prove he's a bum."


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

GOA and NAGR is who I give to. I gave up on the NRA when it looked like they spent more money on mailings and "get this free" stuff a few years back.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It still remains that the NRA is the only one the Dems are so afraid of they want to get rid of it.
THAT is power.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It still remains that the NRA is the only one the Dems are so afraid of they want to get rid of it.
> THAT is power.


This is true, but it's also the same party that doesn't understand the difference between "fully automatic" and "semi-automatic", and believes a barrel shroud is a "shoulder thing that goes up".

Perhaps our judgement of their attacks against the NRA is just another instance to apply Hanlon's razor: "never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity"


----------

